# HCC Coding - greatly appreciated



## smteddy (Jun 28, 2012)

For anyone in HCC coding positions, could I have some feedback on your current position?  Does the position exceed the original contract time frame?  Is the work consistent throughout your contract term?  The contract is suppose to be 9 months with a down time from February to May, with the possibility of remaining on board throughout the down time probably depending on work ethic.  When your contract/time was completed, was it hard to find another remote position within HCC coding?  It was mentioned that the hours are flexible?  Any information or opinions from others are greatly appreciated.


----------



## mdcoderer (Jul 3, 2012)

*HCC coding*

I did not like HCC coding at all.  Nothing...Good Luck..


----------



## YPUllom (Jul 9, 2012)

I have done remote HCC coding over the past 4 years for 3 different companies.  I usually can get unemployment during the down time since there is a "lack of work" during that time and usually an indication that work will be availaible again sometime in the forseeable future.
I love it.
Sometimes I have gotten to work a little longer than the contract time frame and sometimes it was a little less.  To fill in the down time, I have also done some chart retrieval on other projects, in which I was the one going to the facilities and copying the charts into the system for someone else to code. 
I am usually the sole breadwinner in my household of 6 as my husband is often unable to work.   The down time can be tough on the budget but if I am careful with my spending and try to plan ahead we have been able to get through it. 
If you don't mind my asking, What company are you contracting with?  I have worked for Medassurant, which is now called Inovalon.  They were good to work for.  They hired me with virtually no experience just a few months after I passed the CPC & still had the Apprentice tag.  I have also worked for Outcome Health Information Solutions both in HCC coding and in chart retrieval.  And also Peak Health Solutions.  Medassurant and Peak paid by the hour which I liked better than the per chart system at Outcomes.  It averaged out to about the same money wise.  I just felt the per hour system was easier to keep track of.
HCC projects are generally a once a year thing.  That's why there is all the down time.  But when it is on you can stay quite busy and make good money.


----------



## smteddy (Jul 9, 2012)

I was hired by CSI but for Optum Insight but still going through all the paperwork.  I am trying to assure myself that this is the right route for me.  I currently have a full-time position at a local hospital in which I just got transferred to a facility that is located within 10 minutes of my home.   When I originally got offered the job weeks ago they said it was a 9 month contract position with down time in February.  Then I start thinking...well if I don't get started until August and the down time is truly in February that is leaving me with a job for 6 months.  I am very excited for this change but on the same page nervous.


----------



## aland000 (Jul 18, 2012)

*hcc coding 2wk training*

has anyone completed a 2wk remote on the job training for hcc coding and if so what did the training tools consist of?  conference call / slide shows etc?
i just received another full time remote offer as well and  my training for hcc is tbd so i am just trying how to figure out how i can complete the hcc training  being after training wont be a prob because its flex scheduling...any ideas would be great


----------

